# Ear Infection



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My GP gets a bacterial yeast infection in his ear at least once a year. We knock it back with an ointment from the vet, but it comes back.

Does anyone have a treatment suggestion?

Will a vinegar and water rinse help?

Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you don’t mind purple splashes on your dog, we cured our Brittany Spaniel of a years long stinky ear with gentian violet. That is the active ingredient in Blu Kote, but we mixed our own.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you don’t mind purple splashes on your dog, we cured our Brittany Spaniel of a years long stinky ear with gentian violet. That is the active ingredient in Blu Kote, but we mixed our own.


I just ordered some. Thanks


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm big on mixing my own ear goo for the dogs. 

My recipe for panalog is this:

1" miconazole
1" cortisone creme
1" zinc oxide ointment
1" triple biotic

Mix all 4 goos in the corner of a plastic sandwich bag Cut the tip off the corner, and massage into ear. Use at the first sign of ear infection. 

Costs a darned sight less than panalog. Works just as well, if not better.

Alice, what is your recipe for gentian violet?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, Lordy, that was several decades ago. Daddy mixed it. It may have had a splash of potassium permanganate in it, too.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

If you don't know, gentian violet stains EVERYTHING it contacts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think I said that.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Trim the hair on underside of ear flaps and around opening of ear canals for better air flow.
Regular flush and wipe with an ear cleaner.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, forgot to say: Yes, a vinegar/water douche will help, as most ear infections are yeast infections. Check the dog's food, too. Sometimes exacerbated by corn allergies.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Pony said:


> Oh, forgot to say: Yes, a vinegar/water douche will help, as most ear infections are yeast infections. Check the dog's food, too. Sometimes exacerbated by corn allergies.


If the dog is big enough, using a pre-packaged vaginal douche may be feasible.


----------



## Robert91 (Apr 24, 2021)

First trim the hair around the ear especially from the underside. There are so many ways to treat this like vinegar/water douche, flush and wipe with ear cleanser etc. If possible then visit your vet also for better consultancy, maybe skin biopsy will be required for the infected area.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

thesedays said:


> If the dog is big enough, using a pre-packaged vaginal douche may be feasible.


Yeah, but I'm a cheapskate. I can mix my own vinegar and water, add scent if I feel the need, and it will cost pennies instead of dollars.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Pony said:


> Yeah, but I'm a cheapskate. I can mix my own vinegar and water, add scent if I feel the need, and it will cost pennies instead of dollars.


Oh, I understand. I was thinking of the packaged product as having a good delivery system, but a ketchup squirt bottle would probably also work for this purpose.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

thesedays said:


> Oh, I understand. I was thinking of the packaged product as having a good delivery system, but a ketchup squirt bottle would probably also work for this purpose.


The smaller Siracha bottle is perfect.

I have it under control now. I beat it back with the ointment from the vet. We trimmed the hair back. We are doing a weekly vinegar wash and dry. 

He is muy happy now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> gentian violet.


I have a 2 oz bottle of this now, but don't know what to do with it. The vet never heard of using this for a dog's ear.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not surprising.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I have a 2 oz bottle of this now, but don't know what to do with it. The vet never heard of using this for a dog's ear.


If you used it, you would want to do it outside, and keep the dog outside for a while too, because of the way that stuff stains.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

thesedays said:


> If you used it, you would want to do it outside, and keep the dog outside for a while too, because of the way that stuff stains.


He has never been indoors

Do I just put a few drops, undiluted in there?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.


----------

